# Emerge ne fonctionne plus - SOLVED

## Boris Kavod

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros problème depuis aujourd'hui : emerge ne fonctionne plus. Pire : aucun message d'erreur ne m'est renvoyé, j'ai juste :

```

cid boris # emerge --sync

cid boris # emerge portage

cid boris # emerge --sync && echo 1

cid boris # 

```

J'ai bien l'impression que c'est Python qui a un coup dans l'aile car j'ai le même problème avec l'interpréteur :

```

cid boris # python -h

cid boris # 

```

Question : comment faire pour réparer tout cela ?

Merci pour votre aide[/code]Last edited by Boris Kavod on Sun Jul 18, 2010 10:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Boris Kavod

En posant la question, c'est déjà 2/3 de la réponse trouvée  :Wink: 

Après m'être pris la tête quelques heures dans l'après midi, j'ai effectivement compris que python était en cause et j'ai pu suivre cet article http://www.oxeron.com/2007/12/04/reinstaller-python-sur-un-serveur-gentoo pour réinstaller Python.

Par contre, je rencontre de nouveau mon problème initial (qui m'a fait faire des bétises) : python ne veut pas s'installer correctement via portage :

```

cid bin # emerge python

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-lang/python-2.6.5-r3

 * Python-2.6.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

[...]

changing mode of //var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4/image/usr/lib64/python3.1/lib-dynload/_collections.so to 755

changing mode of //var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4/image/usr/lib64/python3.1/lib-dynload/fcntl.so to 755

changing mode of //var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4/image/usr/lib64/python3.1/lib-dynload/ to 755

running install_scripts

copying build/scripts-3.1/2to3 -> //var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4/image/usr/bin

copying build/scripts-3.1/idle3 -> //var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4/image/usr/bin

copying build/scripts-3.1/pydoc3 -> //var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4/image/usr/bin

changing mode of //var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4/image/usr/bin/2to3 to 755

changing mode of //var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4/image/usr/bin/idle3 to 755

changing mode of //var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4/image/usr/bin/pydoc3 to 755

running install_egg_info

Writing //var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4/image/usr/lib64/python3.1/lib-dynload/Python-3.1.2-py3.1.egg-info

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4 failed:

 *   emake altinstall failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 5522:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" altinstall || die "emake altinstall failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4/work/Python-3.1.2'
```

Pour ce qui est des info du package :

```

cid bin # emerge --info =dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 17 Jul 2010 23:00:17 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.4-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras fam firefox flac fortran gdbm geolocation gif gphoto2 gpm hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde lcms libnotify live mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection rsync rtsp sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssh ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Si l'on regarde avec attention, emerge installer python 2.6.5 et l'erreur parle de python 3.1.2 !!!

Un petit "eselect python list" doit donné :

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *

  [2]   python3.1

Remettre python 2.6 par défaut. L'installation de python 3.1 est juste pour permettre au plus ardu d'entre nous le tester

----------

## Boris Kavod

Merci, effectivement je n'avais pas vu ce détail.

A coup de python-updater et de revdep-rebuild tout semble être rentré en ordre.

----------

